# I dislike some dogs...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Especially the one that chewed my wife up!?! I got a frantic call from her yesterday afternoon. She was delivering stuff to people in the ward and as she was leaving a porch a dog came out from somewhere and attacked her. 100+ stitches and a night stay in the hospital and she's home now. The dog is being quarantined because the thing hasn't had it's shots.... It wasn't licensed... The owner has no homeowners insurance... AND SHE WANTS THE DOG BACK!?!?! So the city will have to get a court order to put the thing down... And then the hospital won't bill the lady... they say they have to bill MY insurance then I'll have to pay it and then file a lawsuit to get paid back.. 

Anyway... it's been a long day starting yesterday... I just needed to vent some..


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

The owner of the dog should be put down.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that. Nothing worse than an unruly dog and an owner that shouldn't have one. I hope your family and wife recover soon.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

After reading my fist comment I saw that it could be perceived as sarcasm and/or some kind of ill founded joke. It was not. I have personally been attacked by dogs and it is no laughing matter. I have my own dogs and have helped many people with their own. It is a very serious matter to me. I am very sorry to hear what your wife and family is going through. One of the worst things about it is that in the end it often scars the victims for life as well the children that saw the damage that was inflicted. Fear of dogs is not a good thing on any level IMO.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

thankfully my daughter wasn't with her.. she was at afternoon kindergarten... the scary part for us is my wife is 23 weeks pregnant.. so with all the shots/painkillers/antibiotics it's hard to not worry about that.. The animal control officer just stopped by.. told me it was a bulldog/pitbull mix...


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That sucks. I hope your wife has a speedy recovery. I'm a dog lover, but a menace like that needs to be put down immediately. The dog owner needs to be seriously penalized as well, and I'm not talking about just financially. Sounds to me she has not properly trained her dog, does not properly care for her dog, and has no clue where/what her dog is doing. Negligent people like that really get under my skin. She wants a dog that she doesn't intend on immunizing, insuring, or just plain being master to; and fails to see how her actions (or lack thereof) have consequences on other people. She probably also drives cars that she doesn't clean, maintain, or insure. You deserve every penny awarded you, and then some.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im really sorry to hear that Stimmie. Hopefully insurance takes care of the majority of the cost.

Not trying to stir the pot, but what kind of dog was it?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Not trying to stir the pot, but what kind of dog was it?


This might be your answer  


stimmie78 said:


> The animal control officer just stopped by.. told me it was a bulldog/pitbull mix...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Some dogs shouldn't exist. Some owners shouldn't be. I'm really sad that this happened and I wish your wife the best, stimmie.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Last Man Standing said:


> [quote="Bax*":2rivr6fx]Not trying to stir the pot, but what kind of dog was it?


This might be your answer  


stimmie78 said:


> The animal control officer just stopped by.. told me it was a bulldog/pitbull mix...


[/quote:2rivr6fx]

If I was literate, I might have noticed that  Thanks LMS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Why on god's green earth would you want a mean dog at your house, around your kids or anywhere near you? Stimmie, I wish your wife the best. I hope she recovers nicely.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope they pay dearly! I could have guessed the type of dog, thanks for ruining it! :mrgreen: 
How can they not have insurance? I have a hard time believing that? If it is a rental, the landlord would have insurance and the tenant should have renter's insurance, but being such low lives as to not even have immunizations they certainly won't. Unless they own their home free and clear they would be required to have insurance. Did you have them cited criminally?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the well wishes. They are much appreciated. They have been cited.. I'm not sure what for yet. But I know animal control did give them a citation. The home is a single wide trailer. My insurance card says I have to pay the copay plus 20% on an ER visit. The hospital won't bill the person and will bill my insurance. So I'm going to have to get with my insurance to figure out if they will be filing a lawsuit or whatnot. I don't want to have to pay anything out of pocket. The $20 copay for the prescriptions is more than I wanted to pay. But, does it do any good to go after someone with no money? If a judge says they owe x amount for bills and damages, where does that money come from? This will be a learning experience for sure. Not one I really wanted to learn about, but I'll still learn all I can.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

This is basically how it works in most states: 

If you sue someone and you win the lawsuit, you are entitled to whatever the judgment amount is, but the court itself does not collect the money for you. If they don't pay up, you can get a court order to have their wages garnished. 

A garnishment is served on the defendant's employer, meaning the employer is required by law to take money from the defendant's paycheck until the debt is paid off. Usually you can garnish up to 25% of a person's wages. Because you are bringing their place of work into the whole thing, sometimes people will pay up when threatened with a garnishment to save the embarrassment of their bosses and/or coworkers knowing they might be employing a deadbeat. Then there's the people who just don't care or try to cheat the system. :roll: 

If people are below the poverty line, they usually cannot have wages garnished. Same holds true if they file bankruptcy or quit their job. Chronic deadbeats will go from job to job, quitting every time a garnishment gets served on their new employer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

At least there would be a judgment haunting them on every application or loan application, etc.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> At least there would be a judgment haunting them on every application or loan application, etc.


  Exactly. They aren't making their lives any easier by running away from it. People think they can outsmart it, but it catches up with them.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, that is scary, I hope your wife heals well and all is well with the baby to be.

Good luck on collecting anything, as has been said, deadbeats are hard to get anything from, I know because my wife was hit by someone who ran a stop sign and they didn't have insurance and I had to pay everything that my insurance didn't cover.

My daughter was hit by a lady that didn't have insurance and I took her to court, she worked for the local University so it was easy to garnish her wages, (a state entity telling another state entity to garnish wages was pretty straigt forward).

Again, good luck and best wishes for your family.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I would say it is well worth a lawsuit. If people are never held accountable for their actions, crap like this will keep happening. There are plenty of good accident attorneys out there who would be more than happy to at least look at your case. I would most definitely see what your options are. Crap like this can't be allowed to slide without action. Even if it turns out they are a deadbeat POS, and the best you can get is reimbursement through wage garnishing, it would cover the costs to you.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

How is your wife getting along Stimmie? 100 stitches, something's got to hurt. 

Let me know if I can do anything for you and/or the Mrs.


----------

